# POISON-BIKES stellt 29er Carbon-Hardtail Graphite vor



## Poison.Martin (29. Mai 2011)

*Mayen, 20.05.2011  POISON BIKES erweitert mit dem 29er  Carbon-Hardtail Graphite sein Race-Hardtail-Angebot. Pate stand das 26er  Carbon-Hardtail Graphene, welches erfolgreich im eigenen Team Rothaus  POISON-BIKES eingesetzt und u.a. von der Weltmeisterin Alexander Engen  gefahren wird. Das Graphite soll nun im 29er Bereich daran anknüpfen.
* 
Mit dem 29er Alu-Hardtail Lithium hatte POISON-BIKES bereits Ende  letzten Jahres den Schritt in die 29er Szene gewagt. Die Reaktionen der  Teamfahrer und Kunden waren so positiv, dass man die Markteinführung des  29er Graphite jetzt in die Mid-Season vorzog.





[Bild 1: 29er Graphite im Anlieferungszustand (unbehandelt), in 48 cm und mit ca. 1.250 g]

*Rahmen:*

Der hochwertige und sehr leichte 29er-Carbon-Rahmen wird in Monocoque  Bauweise aus High Modulus 3K Fasersträngen (Rovings) gefertigt, die in  eine Epoxidharzmatrix (EP) eingebettet sind. Die Erfahrungen mit dem  Graphene 26er-Carbon-Hardtail flossen beim Graphite mit ein. Durch die  Wahl der Postmount-Montage bedarf es im Gegensatz zur I.S. 2000  Befestigung keiner Bremsmomentabstützung. Und durch die Integration der  Postmount-Montage auf der Kettenstrebe konnten die filigranen  Sitzstreben hinsichtlich Design und Komfort optimiert werden. Das  Graphite besitzt innen verlegte Schaltzüge mit innen liegenden  Führungen, so werden Klappern, Verschmutzungen und damit vorzeitiger  Verschleiß wirkungsvoll verhindert. Die Hydraulikleitung für die  Hinterrad-Bremse wird dagegen außen auf dem Unterrohr verlegt. Dies  stellt sicher, dass eine schnelle Demontage der Bremse (z.B. bei Rennen)  ohne Öffnung des Bremssystem mit anschließender Entlüftung vorgenommen  werden kann. Zur schnellen, sicheren und haltbaren De-/Montage wurde auf  Clips verzichtet und eine Befestigung durch M5-Gewindebuchsen mit  verschraubbaren Manschetten gewählt. Durch diese Maßnahmen wird eine  saubere Optik erreicht, da keine sichtbaren Züge am Oberrohr verlaufen.  Das Graphite wird weiterhin mit dem BSA 68 mm Innenlagerstandard  versehen. Dies eröffnet nach wie vor die Kompatibilität zu allen  gängigen Kurbeln und Lagerherstellern, da sich noch kein  Branchenstandard für Presslager herausgebildet hat. Das Unterrohr und  die Kettenstrebe sind wie bereits beim Graphene mit laminierter  Aramid-Protektion besser vor Steinschlägen und Beschädigungen durch die  Kette geschützt. Das Graphite ist zusätzlich mit einem Chainsuck-Blech  im Übergang zwischen rechter Kettenstrebe und Tretlagerbereich  ausgestattet. Das Steuerrohr nimmt einen voll integrierten konischen  Steuersatz (1 1/8" auf 1 1/2") auf. Der Hinterbau ist für  Scheibenbremsen (P.M.) bis max. 160 mm und für Reifenbreiten bis 2,3  ausgelegt. Das mittlere Rahmengewicht beträgt ca. 1.250 g  (Anlieferungszustand) und ist für ein maximales Fahrergewicht von 130 kg  freigeben. Neben der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung von 24 Monate, Crash  Replacement von 36 Monaten gibt POISON-BIKES eine 6-jährige Garantie auf  Rahmenbruch.

*Geometriedaten:  *







Rahmengröße: 42, 48, 53​





Sitzrohrlänge ( Center - Top  mm ):420,   480, 530





 Oberrohrlänge ( waagerecht  mm ):  600, 620, 640





 Steuerrohrlänge ( mm ): 110, 120, 130





 Kettenstrebenlänge ( mm ):  450 alle Größen





 Radstand  ( mm ): 1.097, 1.107, 1.121





 Steuerrohrwinkel  ( ° ):  71,5, 72,0, 72,0





 Sitzrohrwinkel  ( ° ): 73,5, 73,0, 73,0
Steuersatz vollintegriert ( Zoll )  1 1/8 - 1 1/2 alle Größen
Sattelstützmaß: 31,6 alle Größen
Bremsscheibe, hinten max. ( mm )  PM 160    alle Größen​ Reifenbreite, hinten max. ( Zoll )    2,3 alle Größen
Innenlagerbreite ( mm )  BSA 68   alle Größen
Hinterbau Achssystem     135 x 9 QR alle Größen

Die Preise für die Graphite-Modelle sind jeweils 100 Euro höher als die entsprechenden Modelle aus der Graphene  Familie. Ein Graphite Team kostet im  Online-Konfigurator ab 1.899 Euro zzgl. 25 Euro Versand. Es kann wie  alle anderen POISON-BIKES in Design und Farbe individuell gestaltet  werden und ist ab sofort bestellbar. Die Lieferzeit für individuell  gefertigtes POISON-BIKE beträgt derzeit ca. 15-20 Arbeitstage.

[Quelle: http://www.poison-bikes.de/presserelease.php?mitid=75&MakeLang=poison&MakeLangID=3 ]

*Detailfotos:
*


 

 

 

 

 



*Soweit die Offizielle Vorstellung.*

Was meint Ihr?
Wie gefällt Euch unser neues Graphite 29er Carbon-Hardtail?​


----------



## Deleted 133688 (29. Mai 2011)

Im Online Konfigurator noch nicht vorhanden?
Ab wann verfügbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison.Martin (29. Mai 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Im Online Konfigurator noch nicht vorhanden?
> Ab wann verfügbar?



Diese Woche sind die Rahmen per Luftfracht angeliefert worden.
Derzeit werden die Muster gebaut und für den Online-Shop fotografiert.
Ich schätze mal, dass ab Ende nächster Woche die Graphite Modelle scharf geschaltet sind.

Orientiere Dich doch vorab an den Graphene-Modellen.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wird als Basis wird bei den Graphite die Rock Shoc 29er Reba und die 29er BOR/FRM 435 und ie neuen Amoeba-Naben (Leichter als unsere Novatec Disc Light Naben) als Standard angesetzt.

Graphene Preis mit den o.g. Standards + 100 Euro = Graphite Preis


----------



## zoomer (30. Mai 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr?
> Wie gefällt Euch unser neues Graphite 29er Carbon-Hardtail?
> [/LEFT]



In Matt viel besser als auf dem ersten Pressefoto.


----------



## Poison.Martin (31. Mai 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> In Matt viel besser als auf dem ersten Pressefoto.



Das sind immer die kleine Überraschungen, wenn die Lieferungen geöffnet werden. Aber wirklich interessant wird es, wenn die ersten Musterbikes aufgebaut und die Modelle im Onlineshop aktiv geschaltet sind.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (31. Mai 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Das sind immer die kleine Überraschungen, wenn die Lieferungen geöffnet werden. Aber wirklich interessant wird es, wenn die ersten Musterbikes aufgebaut und die Modelle im Onlineshop aktiv geschaltet sind.




wie sind die Steifigkeitswerte? Kann er da mithalten z.b zum Scott Pro 29'er? Was ist für ein Gesamgewicht zu erwarten. Das Scott kommt da auf 10.8kg (ohne pedale) bei 2399,-  ( minus 5-8% gehen weg, beim richten Händler )

Ich denke mal das Basispaket 1899,- kann dieses Gewicht nicht erreichen?
Somit würde man wohl auch auf locker ü 2000 kommen.


----------



## Poison.Martin (31. Mai 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> wie sind die Steifigkeitswerte? Kann er da mithalten z.b zum Scott Pro 29'er? Was ist für ein Gesamgewicht zu erwarten. Das Scott kommt da auf 10.8kg (ohne pedale) bei 2399,-  ( minus 5-8% gehen weg, beim richten Händler )
> 
> Ich denke mal das Basispaket 1899,- kann dieses Gewicht nicht erreichen?
> Somit würde man wohl auch auf locker ü 2000 kommen.



Zu den Steifigkeitswerte kann ich (noch) nichts sagen.

Was das Gewicht angeht, kann ich Dir zumindest einen Einschätzung geben.

Das zukünftige Graphite Team 29 Zoll wird sich an der Ausstattung der  Lithium Team 29 Zoll orientieren. Das Lithium Team 29 Zoll wird mit 11,2 kg ohne Pedale angegeben. Der Lithium Alu-Rahmen wiegt in mittlerer Größe im Anlieferungszustand (Alu roh) ca. 1.500 g. Das sind also abgerundet ca. 200 g mehr als beim Graphite-Rahmen. Derzeit werden die Basis-Laufräder für das Graphite spezifiziert. In der Basisversion werden die Novatec Disk Light statt der SRAM X.9 Naben verbaut werden. Das spart dann nochmal ca. 150g.

Das zukünftige Graphite Team 29 Zoll wird dann wohl knapp unter 10,9 kg für 1.899 Euro wiegen. Allerdings werden diese Woche die Graphite-Modelle final spezifiziert. Da kann sich noch etwas in der Ausstattung und damit im Gewicht verändern. (So ist z.B. geplant, die Novatec Disc Light Naben durch eine leichtere (Set unter 400 g) und preisgleiche Naben zu ersetzen.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (31. Mai 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Zu den Steifigkeitswerte kann ich (noch) nichts sagen.
> 
> Was das Gewicht angeht, kann ich Dir zumindest einen Einschätzung geben.
> 
> ...




Danke.
Dann warte ich erstmal auf die Bilder auf der Homepage. 10.8 bei ~2k klingen gut, mal sehen ob das auch realisierbar.Ich möchte mal sehen wie es mit (Farb)Lackierungen aussieht, oder gibt es den Rahmen nur in Matt/Glanz Schwarz?

Gruß,
Juergen


----------



## Poison.Martin (31. Mai 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Dann warte ich erstmal auf die Bilder auf der Homepage. 10.8 bei ~2k klingen gut, mal sehen ob das auch realisierbar.Ich möchte mal sehen wie es mit (Farb)Lackierungen aussieht, oder gibt es den Rahmen nur in Matt/Glanz Schwarz?
> 
> Gruß,
> Juergen



Hallo Jürgen,

bitte, gern geschehen.
Das Gewicht wird schon realisierbar sein.
Da mache ich mir keine Sorgen.

Interessant wird das Graphite T++ SRAM XX in Anlehnung an das Graphene T++ SRAM XX, das mit 8,6 kg ohne Pedalen für 3.999 Euro angeboten wird. Da bin ich gespannt, ob und wie deutlich wir das Graphite T++ SRAM XX unter die 10 kg Marke drücken können.

Die Farblackierungen orientieren sich am Graphene-Design.
Das leichteste Farb-Design besteht aus mehrfarbigen Decals und 3-schichtigem schlagfestem Klarlackfinish, was unter 100 g Mehrgewicht auf den Graphite-Rahmen im Anlieferungszustand ausmacht. Diese Farbdesign gibt es wahlweise ohne Aufpreis glänzend oder matt.

Der Lithium Alu-Rahmen wird bei einem einfarbigen Grunddesign (Grundfarbe plus mehrfarbige Decals) in Grundfarbe gepulvert, dann kommen die mehrfarbigen Decals drauf und als Abschluss erfolgt eine Klarpulverung. Diese Pulverung beim Lithium ist ca. 50-100 g schwerer als die leichteste Farblackierung beim Graphite.

Durch unser "Mein Unikat"-Konzept kannst Du natürlich auch aufwändige mehrfarbige Designs entwickeln und fertigen lassen.

Ich persönlich empfehle aber bei den Carbon-Rahmen immer nur die leichteste Farblackierung, d.h. Anlieferungszustand (Carbon natur im UD oder 3k Look, jeweils angeschliffen (ca. -30g) ), Decals und Klarlack drauf. Flächige mehrfarbige Nasslackierungen machen ganz schnell 100 bis 300g Mehrgewicht aus. Das sind Mehrgewichte am Bike, mit denen erfahrungsgemäß Racer in Lebenskrisen gestürzt werden.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (31. Mai 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Die Farblackierungen orientieren sich am Graphene-Design.
> Das leichteste Farb-Design besteht aus mehrfarbigen Decals und 3-schichtigem schlagfestem Klarlackfinish, was unter 100 g Mehrgewicht auf den Graphite-Rahmen im Anlieferungszustand ausmacht. Diese Farbdesign gibt es wahlweise ohne Aufpreis glänzend oder matt.
> 
> .



Beim Graphen finde ich im Konfigurator aber nicht die Option "MATT" zu wählen. Sondern die Lackierungen sehen alle 5 nach Klarlack aus. 

Bin gespannt wie es aufgebaut aussieht


----------



## Poison.Martin (31. Mai 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Beim Graphen finde ich im Konfigurator aber nicht die Option "MATT" zu wählen. Sondern die Lackierungen sehen alle 5 nach Klarlack aus.
> 
> Bin gespannt wie es aufgebaut aussieht



Wg. Option "matt": Da hast Du Recht.
Ich bin gerade von unseren Designer 'zurückgepfiffen' worden.
Derzeit werden die Carbon-Rahmen nur in der Ausführung "glänzend" geliefert. Man hat die Graphene-Rahmen für das eigenen Team Rothaus POISON-BIKES erstmals in "matt" gefertigt und wollte im aktiven und materialfordernden Rennbetrieb Erfahrungen mit der matten Lackierung sammeln. Bis heute hat es von den TeamfahrerInnen und Materialbetreuern des Team Rothaus POISON-BIKES keine negativen Rückmeldungen gegeben. Ich soll noch diese Woche die Info bekommen, ob für die 2012er Modelle dann auch eine Option in "matt" angeboten werden wird.

Sorry für die Fehlinfo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (31. Mai 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Wg. Option "matt": Da hast Du Recht.
> Ich bin gerade von unseren Designer 'zurückgepfiffen' worden.
> Derzeit werden die Carbon-Rahmen nur in der Ausführung "glänzend" geliefert. Man hat die Graphene-Rahmen für das eigenen Team Rothaus POISON-BIKES erstmals in "matt" gefertigt und wollte im aktiven und materialfordernden Rennbetrieb Erfahrungen mit der matten Lackierung sammeln. Bis heute hat es von den TeamfahrerInnen und Materialbetreuern des Team Rothaus POISON-BIKES keine negativen Rückmeldungen gegeben. Ich soll noch diese Woche die Info bekommen, ob für die 2012er Modelle dann auch eine Option in "matt" angeboten werden wird.
> 
> Sorry für die Fehlinfo.




Lack und Steinschlag...ist so ne Sache. Wie bewehrt ist das schlagfeste lackfinish?  Wie sehen die  Rahmen des Rothaus Teams aus? Sind Lackplatzer zu sehen?

Die Poison Decals und auch der event. Namensschriftzug ist UNTER dem Lack, richtig? Sprich da scheuert nichts ab mit der Zeit? Einige  Hersteller lackieren den Fa. Namen einfach über das Finish und man kann es quasi "abkratzen" - nicht so prickelnd....


----------



## Poison.Martin (31. Mai 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Lack und Steinschlag...ist so ne Sache. Wie bewehrt ist das schlagfeste lackfinish?  Wie sehen die  Rahmen des Rothaus Teams aus? Sind Lackplatzer zu sehen?



Sagen wir es mal so: Dieser schlagfeste Klarlack ist kein Panzerglas.
Wie die Rothaus-Rahmen aussehen, weiß ich nicht.
Wenn es allerdings zu Lackabplatzern gekommen wäre,
dann hätten wir eine Rückmeldung vom Team bekommen.

Ich fahre seit letztem Jahr einen Arsen AMX Carbon-Fully mit 150mm.
Lackierung wie Graphene/Graphite.
Und ich fahre wie eine Sau.
Bisher habe ich trotz Highspeed-Schotterabfahrten noch keine Lackabplatzer.



> Die Poison Decals und auch der event. Namensschriftzug ist UNTER dem Lack, richtig? Sprich da scheuert nichts ab mit der Zeit? Einige  Hersteller lackieren den Fa. Namen einfach über das Finish und man kann es quasi "abkratzen" - nicht so prickelnd....


Wenn es nicht anders gewünscht wird, sind Decals und Namensschriftzüge (auch der eigene Namen, falls die Aufbringung gewünscht wird) sowie weitere farbigen Nasslackierungen natürlich UNTER Lack. Andernfalls würden die Decal-Folien und die Farbflächen im Fahrbetrieb und bei anschließenden Reinigungen (Stichwort Hochdruckreiniger und Schmiermittel) leiden.


----------



## Poison.Martin (31. Mai 2011)

Habe gerade mit den Designer gesprochen.

Die Carbon-Rahmen Graphene und Graphite werden weiterhin nur in glänzend angeboten, d.h. im Online-Konfigurator kann - anders als bei den Alu-Modellen - keine Option "matt" angewählt werden.

Dieser matte Klarlack wird derzeit nur bei den Carbon-Rahmen für das Team Rothaus POISON-BIKES eingesetzt. Bevor man diese Option für die Serienproduktion freigibt, will man mindestens eine gesamte Rennsaison abwarten und Erfahrungen sammeln. 

Die Option "matt" für Carbon-Rahmen wird also frühestens ab 2012 verfügbar sein.


----------



## Poison.Ahmed (31. Mai 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Lack und Steinschlag...ist so ne Sache. Wie bewehrt ist das schlagfeste lackfinish?  Wie sehen die  Rahmen des Rothaus Teams aus? Sind Lackplatzer zu sehen?



So genau habe ich auch noch nicht bei den Rothaus Rädern hingeschaut was Lackabplatzer angeht, allerdings kann ich von meinem Graphene nur berichten das selbst ohne Kettenstrebenschutz nur kleine Kratzer und KEINE Lackabplatzer zu verzeichen sind und das bei Wettkapfeinsatz auf div. Regional Rennen und auch bei der Internationeal Bundesliga. mein Rad Fahre ich nun schon seid dem 12. März 2011. Also ich kann nur dazu sagen das ich selbst sehr posetiv überrascht bin.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (31. Mai 2011)

Poison.Ahmed schrieb:


> So genau habe ich auch noch nicht bei den Rothaus Rädern hingeschaut was Lackabplatzer angeht, allerdings kann ich von meinem Graphene nur berichten das selbst ohne Kettenstrebenschutz nur kleine Kratzer und KEINE Lackabplatzer zu verzeichen sind und das bei Wettkapfeinsatz auf div. Regional Rennen und auch bei der Internationeal Bundesliga. mein Rad Fahre ich nun schon seid dem 12. März 2011. Also ich kann nur dazu sagen das ich selbst sehr posetiv überrascht bin.




klingt gut.  bzgl. Graphen.
Und welche RH bei 1.74 (SL 83.5) - also ein Langbeiner mit kurzem Torso (56cm)

Laut competitive Fit (errechnet eine Sitzlänge max. 52cm) sollte der 43'er richtig sein mit 100/110 Vorbau?

Es sollten auch Touren damit bequem möglich sein.


----------



## Poison.Martin (31. Mai 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> klingt gut.  bzgl. Graphen.
> Und welche RH bei 1.74 (SL 83.5) - also ein Langbeiner mit kurzem Torso (56cm)
> 
> Laut competitive Fit (errechnet eine Sitzlänge max. 52cm) sollte der 43'er richtig sein mit 100/110 Vorbau?
> ...



43er Graphen*e* hört sich bei Denen Maßen sinnvoll an.
Alternativ kann ich Dir eine kostenfreie Computervermessung in Mayen anbieten. Macht allerdings nur Sinn, wenn der Aufwand der Reise in einem für Dich sinnvoll Verhältnis steht.

Ich war zuletzt mit meiner Frau da.
Sie ist 'auch' so eine schwierige Kandidatin.
Das 45er Curare TestBike fand sie super.
Ich fand es etwas übertrieben.

Und so soll es jetzt ein leichtes 42er Morphium mit Rohloff werden.
Die genauen Maße wg. Lenkerbreite, Vorbaulänge und Sattelhöhe haben wir durch die Computervermessung ermittelt.
Ich kann es nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (31. Mai 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Alternativ kann ich Dir eine kostenfreie Computervermessung in Mayen anbieten. Macht allerdings nur Sinn, wenn der Aufwand der Reise in einem für Dich sinnvoll Verhältnis steht.



Vermessen bin ich schon (bzgl. Rennrad). Sollte man ja übertragen können. Wenn die  Daten was nützen kann ich die gerne via PM mal schicken.


----------



## Poison.Martin (1. Juni 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Vermessen bin ich schon (bzgl. Rennrad). Sollte man ja übertragen können. Wenn die  Daten was nützen kann ich die gerne via PM mal schicken.



Schick mal Deine Daten.
Und was Du für ein Modell fahren willst
und wie Deine Ausrichtung ist (eher Race oder Tour  oder ...).
Dann gebe ich das weiter und lasse das berechnen.


----------



## Reichling-Racer (1. Juni 2011)

Mein 26" unikat habe ich in RH 43 bei einer Körpergröße von 170 cm und einer Schrittlänge von 86 cm zur Zeit schwöre ich auf meinen 100 mm Thomson Vorbau. Bei einem 90 mm Vorbau wurde mir die Sitzposetion trots meiner Beinlänge zu Aufrecht, ein 110er Vorbau lässt das Racebike was eindeutig seine Stärken auch in Downhills hat zu Träge werden. Ich würde dir auch einen 43 Rahmen empfehlen.



Juz71 schrieb:


> klingt gut.  bzgl. Graphen.
> Und welche RH bei 1.74 (SL 83.5) - also ein Langbeiner mit kurzem Torso (56cm)
> 
> Laut competitive Fit (errechnet eine Sitzlänge max. 52cm) sollte der 43'er richtig sein mit 100/110 Vorbau?
> ...


----------



## Deleted 133688 (1. Juni 2011)

Reichling-Racer schrieb:


> Mein 26" unikat habe ich in RH 43 bei einer Körpergröße von 170 cm und einer Schrittlänge von 86 cm zur Zeit schwöre ich auf meinen 100 mm Thomson Vorbau. Bei einem 90 mm Vorbau wurde mir die Sitzposetion trots meiner Beinlänge zu Aufrecht, ein 110er Vorbau lässt das Racebike was eindeutig seine Stärken auch in Downhills hat zu Träge werden. Ich würde dir auch einen 43 Rahmen empfehlen.




ok du benutzt das Bike aber nur für Race?
Ich möchte es auch für Touren verwenden (Trails, Waldwege, Schotter, Asphalt)

Wenn deine Schrittlänge stimmt bei 1.70 dann bist du ein ziemlicher "Langbeiner"


----------



## Poison.Martin (2. Juni 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> ok du benutzt das Bike aber nur für Race?
> Ich möchte es auch für Touren verwenden (Trails, Waldwege, Schotter, Asphalt)
> 
> Wenn deine Schrittlänge stimmt bei 1.70 dann bist du ein ziemlicher "Langbeiner"



Hallo Jürgen,

ein paar grundsätzliche Infos zu der Frage 


Eignet sich das Graphene oder das Graphite für mich besser?
Beide Rahmen basieren auf derselben technologischen Entwicklung und besitzen dieselben Ausstattungsmerkmale. Der wesentliche Unterschied ist die Laufradgröße und damit verbunden


der Radabstand und
die Tretlagerhöhe
Das Graphene wird wird überall dort punkten, wo mehrheitlich Trails,verwinkelte schnelle Richtungswechsel gefahren und technisch direkteres Handling (kürzerer Radabstand und niedrigerer Schwerpunkt) gewünscht wird. Für CC-Races ist es sicher die bessere Wahl.

Das Graphite spielt seine Vorteile klar auf Waldwegen, Schotter und Asphalt aus. Der größere Radabstand und die größeren Laufräder sowie der kleinere Hebel beim Überfahren von Bodenunebenheiten bringen mehr Laufruhe, weniger Erschütterungen und sorgen damit bei Marathons und Touren für eine geringere Ermüdung. 

Wenn der generelle 100 Euro Aufpreis der Graphite-Modelle gegenüber den vergleichbaren Graphene-Modellen Dich nicht 'abschreckt' und die von Dir gefahrenen Trails technisch von Dir auch gut mit einem Graphite handelbar sind, also der Anteil an Waldwegen, Schotter und Asphalt überwiegt, dann ist das Graphite sicher die interessantere Wahl.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (2. Juni 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Wenn der generelle 100 Euro Aufpreis der Graphite-Modelle gegenüber den vergleichbaren Graphene-Modellen Dich nicht 'abschreckt' und die von Dir gefahrenen Trails technisch von Dir auch gut mit einem Graphite handelbar sind, also der Anteil an Waldwegen, Schotter und Asphalt überwiegt, dann ist das Graphite sicher die interessantere Wahl.




sehe ich auch so. 
beim 29'er ist es sicherlich dann Größe 42.
Bleibt nur noch die Frage welche Vorbaulänge  (80 oder 90) und welche Lenkerbreite sinnvoll. Ich denke sollte mind. 660 sein.....

OK warten wir bis meine Vermessungsdaten ermittelt wurden.
Danke nochmal für die Mühe.


----------



## Poison.Martin (2. Juni 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so.
> beim 29'er ist es sicherlich dann Größe 42.
> *Bleibt nur noch die Frage welche Vorbaulänge  (80 oder 90) und welche Lenkerbreite sinnvoll. Ich denke sollte mind. 660 sein.....*
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so.
Wenn es kein Carbon-Lenker sein muss, würde ich Dir den FSA XC190 Alu-Lenker Rizer OS in 680 mm und 31,8er Klemmung empfehlen. Mit seiner Biegung 9° nach hinten und 4° nach oben bietet er sich für Deinen Einsatzbereich an.

Der Trend geht allgemein zu breiteren Lenkern, da sie die Lenkkräfte in den Einsatzbereichen AM und Enduro aber auch bei den 29er Laufräder (größere Eigenstabilisierung) reduzieren.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (2. Juni 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Wenn der generelle 100 Euro Aufpreis der Graphite-Modelle gegenüber den vergleichbaren Graphene-Modellen Dich nicht 'abschreckt' und die von Dir gefahrenen Trails technisch von Dir auch gut mit einem Graphite handelbar sind, also der Anteil an Waldwegen, Schotter und Asphalt überwiegt, dann ist das Graphite sicher die interessantere Wahl.




so komme gerade von der Ausfahrt (Scott 29'er Team, ca 12.5kg)
ehrlich gesagt bin ich enttäuscht, war meine erste Fahrt auf nem 29'er.

grundbeschleunigung träge, enge kurven träge..keine anzeichen auf asphalt schneller zu sein.....bergauf (asphalt) keine verbesserung, sprich subjektiv auch nicht schneller.....auf wurzelwegen mags vielleicht etwas mehr komfort haben...sitzposition seltsam (wohl gewöhnung)

ich denke ich bleibe wohl beim 26'er.

Also Martin, die Daten für ein 26'er wären interessant (43 oder 48) mit welcher Vorbaulänge......

Einsatz...Touren, Waldwege, Schotter, Asphalt (da vorallem steile uphills).

Danke.
J.


----------



## Poison.Martin (3. Juni 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> so komme gerade von der Ausfahrt (Scott 29'er Team, ca 12.5kg)
> ehrlich gesagt bin ich enttäuscht, war meine erste Fahrt auf nem 29'er.



12,5 kg?



> grundbeschleunigung träge, enge kurven träge..keine anzeichen auf asphalt schneller zu sein.....bergauf (asphalt) keine verbesserung, sprich subjektiv auch nicht schneller.....auf wurzelwegen mags vielleicht etwas mehr komfort haben...sitzposition seltsam (wohl gewöhnung)


Klär mal ab, was da für Laufräder dran sind.
Aus der Entfernung hört sich das danach an,
dass die zu schwer sind und Du deshalb keinen Spaß hattest.

Leichte Laufräder sind mit einer der wichtigsten Dinge am Bike.
Ich hab mir früher überhaupt keinen Kopf darum gemacht.
Aber wenn Du einmal ein Bike mit leichten Laufrädern gefahren bist,
willst Du nichts mehr anderes.



> ich denke ich bleibe wohl beim 26'er.
> 
> Also Martin, die Daten für ein 26'er wären interessant (43 oder 48) mit welcher Vorbaulänge......
> 
> ...


Mhm, OK.

Wir rechnen einfach Graphene und Graphite aus.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (3. Juni 2011)

Rims Alex XC-49 Disc 32H / Eyelets

 Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29 x 2.25 

 									Tires
Fork Rock Shox Tora TK 29 Coil 

Wohl nicht das leichteste, dennoch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das ~400g leichtere Laufräder soviel ausmachen?

Ist Euer Carbon Schlager Mescalin eigentlich in 48'er ausverkauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reichling-Racer (3. Juni 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> ok du benutzt das Bike aber nur für Race?
> Ich möchte es auch für Touren verwenden (Trails, Waldwege, Schotter, Asphalt)
> 
> Wenn deine Schrittlänge stimmt bei 1.70 dann bist du ein ziemlicher "Langbeiner"



Die Schrittlänge stimmt schon ein paar mal nachgemessen und ich sorge immer wieder für erstaunen  Also mein bike wird natürlich in erste linie für Cross County Rennen eingesetzt, wer mich kennt weis aber auch das ich mit dem bike auch strecken wie den Fischerpfad und auch Marathons fahre. Mit dem neuen war ich zwar noch nicht im bikepark, aber as kommt garantiert auch noch  also wenn ich sage 100mm Vorbau kannst du damit beruhigt auch nen 3 h Marathon fahren, das fahrverhalten ist sehr dann sehr ausgewogen und nicht zu gestreckt.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (3. Juni 2011)

Reichling-Racer schrieb:


> D, aber as kommt garantiert auch noch  also wenn ich sage 100mm Vorbau kannst du damit beruhigt auch nen 3 h Marathon fahren, das fahrverhalten ist sehr dann sehr ausgewogen und nicht zu gestreckt.




ich denke auch das 43 mit Vorbau 100 sehr gut passen könnte.
Mal abwarten mit welchen Ergebnissen Martin zurückkommt.


----------



## zoomer (7. Juli 2011)

Und â¦.
hat es denn schon Jemand ?


----------



## Poison.Martin (1. August 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Und .
> hat es denn schon Jemand ?



Ich selber habe es leider noch nicht gefahren.
Wenn Du willst, kann ich Dir zu Graphite-Fahrern Kontakt herstellen.
Die ersten TeamfahrerInnen von Rothaus POISON-BIKES haben es schon. Und in Kürze bekommt auch der erste MTBvD POISON-BIKES Teamfahrer sein Graphite in einer XTR-Ausstattung.


----------



## zoomer (1. August 2011)

Danke,

ich kann warten bis sie hier auftauchen ...


----------



## drivingghost (19. August 2011)

So, dann mal das erste Bild. 




Wie es sich im Gelände macht, melde ich nächste Woche. Dieses Wochenende muss noch das 26er herhalten...


----------



## Poison.Martin (20. August 2011)

drivingghost schrieb:


> So, dann mal das erste Bild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön.
Sei doch mal so nett und schick mir ein paar Fotos mit einem Fahrbericht.
Ich bin schon neugierig.

VG Martin


----------



## drivingghost (20. August 2011)

Hi Martin, 

Fahrbericht kommt, wenn die 400er Stütze da ist. Hatte vergessen, dass ich die für den S Rahmen brauche...
Erster Eindruck auf Asphalt: ziemlich "satte Lage" und recht hoch im Vergleich zum 26er.
Freue mich schon aufs Geländeballern.


----------



## drivingghost (25. August 2011)

Altes Bild weg, neues Bild da:



Das ist der vorlÃ¤ufige Endstand.

Gewicht frisch aus dem Karton, Flaschenhalter und Pedale dran: 10,20 kg.
Gewicht jetzt, nach dem Wechsel einiger Teile: 9,66 kg.

Rahmen: GrÃ¶Ãe S
Schaltung: XTR 2x10
LaufrÃ¤der: Novatec / Comp / FRM XMD 333
Gabel: Reba
Vorbau: F109
Lenker: Race Face Next C
Bremse: Magura MT8
SattelstÃ¼tze: KCNC Ti Pro Lite 400mm
Sattel: Amoeba Scud Carbon
Sattelklemme: ebay noname, 16â¬ fÃ¼r 8g
Schnellspanner: ebay "tune Abklatsch" mit 43g
Griffe: Bontrager Moosgummi
Reifen: Rocket Ron
SchlÃ¤uche: Noch die von Werk eingebauten sind drin, die werden noch getauscht. StÃ¼ck hat 230g !

Und das sollte es gewesen sein. 

Fahrbericht nach zwei schÃ¶nen Ballerfahrten, ich ziehe jetzt mal immer den Vergleich zum Mescalin:
Ich bin begeistert! Vom Gewicht ist die Kiste 100g schwerer als mein Mescalin, das nimmt sich also nichts. 
*Beschleunigung: *Trotz grÃ¶Ãerer LaufrÃ¤der und hÃ¶herer Massen, die zu beschleunigen sind, merke ich nicht wirklich einen Unterschied in der Beschleunigung. Warten wir mal die ersten Rennen ab, wie es da wird.
*Bremsen:* Diese MT8 wird ja im Bremsenthread hoch gelobt, Ã¼berragend finde ich sie aber nicht. Sicher eine wirklich gute Bremse, aber nichts ist an ihr, was sie von anderen besonders abhebt. Abgesehen vielleicht vom Gewicht. Ich brauche aber hÃ¶here HandkrÃ¤fte im Vergleich zum Mescalin. --> GrÃ¼Ãerer Umfang, lÃ¤ngerer Hebel, ... Bremsleistung aber mehr als ausreichend
*Asphalt:* Rollt eher wie ein Rennrad als ein ein MTB
*Waldautobahn*: FÃ¼hlt sich an als fÃ¤hrt man auf Asphalt. Der Komfort ist beachtlich!
*Wurzelteppiche*: Man kann deutlich schneller und flÃ¼ssiger Ã¼ber die Wurzelpassagen fahren und hat dabei noch weniger Angst um Felge oder Durchschlag. --> Gewaltiger Unterschied!
*Schotterkurven*: Man fÃ¼hlt sich lÃ¤nger sicher, das Rad fÃ¤ngt spÃ¤ter an zu rutschen.
*Treppenabfahrten:* Auch deutlich geschmeidiger als mit dem 26er
*Spitzkehren:* Klappen auch, hier ist das 26er aber im Vorteil. Rum kommt man aber Ã¼berall. Im Zweifelsfall Hinterrad versetzen...
*Steigungen auf losem Untergrund:* deutlich mehr Grip zum 26er, auch im Wiegetritt
*Steigendes Vorderrad:* Hm, das kapiere ich irgendwie nicht. Das 29er klebt mit dem Vorderrad am Boden, auch bei 30Â° Steigung, wo es mit dem Mescalin schon anfÃ¤ngt, knifflig zu werden und man mit Gewichtsverlagerung zwischen Grip und steigendem Vorderrad spielen muss. Das Graphite rollt (klar, man muss schon treten wie blÃ¶de...) da einfach hoch und man sitzt noch ziemlich entspannt auf dem Rad, nicht mit dem OberkÃ¶rper auf dem Vorbau. --> Extremer Unterschied! Was ich daran nicht kapiere: Mein kompletter Schwerpunkt ist doch eigentlich hÃ¶her. Einmal der vom Rad, der von mir ebenso. Ich mÃ¼sste doch viel schneller nach hinten kippen. Vielleicht kann mir das jemand erklÃ¤ren. Auf jeden Fall ist es so deutlich entspannter, extreme SteilstÃ¼cke zu erklimmen.
*Verblockte *(mit ordentlich groÃen Steinen versetzt, schon noch gut fahrbar) *trails Berg hoch*: Mit dem Mescalin umfÃ¤hrt man die Brocken definitiv, mit dem Graphite fÃ¤hrt man auch mal drÃ¼ber und freut sich, wie leicht die Hindernisse einfach "Ã¼berrollt" werden. Die Linienwahl ist nicht mehr ganz so wichtig.
*NervositÃ¤t:* Vorteil fÃ¼r das 26er, das lenkt schon spÃ¼rbar zackiger ein.
*Geschwindigkeit bergab in trails:* BÃ¤Ã¤Ã¤m. Hier muss man aufpassen. Das Rad gibt einem zwar ein ungeheuer sicheres GefÃ¼hl, man ballert die trails deutlich schneller als mit dem 26er. Aber durch die hÃ¶here Geschwindigkeit wird es teils schon eng. Man muss sich seine Bremspunkte neu suchen. Wird man sich wohl recht schnell dran gewÃ¶hnen. 
*StÃ¼rze: * Sollte man besser vermeiden, tun vermutlich dank der hÃ¶heren Geschwindigkeit auch mehr weh... (;
*Sehr steil buggelnunner:* Gleiches PhÃ¤nomen wie extrem steil hoch: Das Hinterrad kommt nicht so schnell hoch...
*GerÃ¶llfeld/Brockenhaufen: * Bin ich mal aus RÃ¼cksicht auf die LaufrÃ¤der bewusst drÃ¼ber gelaufen und nicht gefahren. Wird aber vermutlich, entsprechende Geschwindigkeit vorausgesetzt, auch besser drÃ¼ber holpern...
*Steifigkeit LaufrÃ¤der: * Soweit ok, wenn man vorne Bremst, dass das Heck steigt, sieht man, dass sich vorne ein bisschen was verwindet. Gabel oder Laufrad. Was nun genau, ist mir auch schnuppe. StÃ¶rt nicht beim Fahren/Bremsen, basta. KÃ¶nnen sich gerne die Sicherheitsfreaks und Steifigkeitsfetischisten drÃ¼ber auslassen. Bisher ist mir noch keine Gabel und kein Laufrad aufgrund meines ruppigen Fahrstils Ã¼ber den Jordan gegangen. Und geschont wird bei mir nichts. Ein Otto-Normal-Waldautobahnfahrer wird so etwas vermutlich gar nicht merken...
Ich bin froh, mich zum 29er Ã¼berredet zu haben. Die Vorteile fÃ¼r mich Ã¼berwiegen einfach. Wie es sich im Rennen schlagen wird, werde ich berichten...


Das sollte es mal gewesen sein. 
Ach ja, das Design: Im Vergleich zum Mescalin ein Quantensprung. Optik Mescalin: 6 Punkte, Graphite: 10 Punkte. Und endlich UD Finish!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunray (16. September 2011)

Hallo
Wird es demnächst auch den Rahmen einzel geben ?
Danke für die Auskunft


----------



## Domme02 (16. September 2011)

super bericht!   Doch ein 29er??? hmmm


----------



## Poison.Martin (17. September 2011)

Sunray schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wird es demnächst auch den Rahmen einzel geben ?
> Danke für die Auskunft



Ja, für die Saison 2012 wird es das Graphite analog zum Graphene als Rahmen- und als Rahmen-Gabel-Kit geben. Ich kläre nächste Woche ab, warum die Angebote noch nicht eingestellt sind und wann dies gemacht wird.

VG Martin


----------

